# Tailgating ABTs



## mr mac (Oct 2, 2010)

I have been smoking ABTs for a while now and have always had them disappear long before the counter ever got warm from the pan they were placed in (that's a good thing).  Tomorrow I am hitting the store for some 50 jalapenos to split for 100 ABTs that will be for Sunday's tailgate party for the Real Rams Fans forum annual gathering.  This is not an issue as I have more than enough space in the smoker and I'm not afraid of being up early to get it up and running to be at the stadium by 8 am.  My problem is, I'll be at work when these need to be started.

My son, Jake, will be going to the game with me and has volunteered to start the smoker for me but I'm apprehensive about trusting a 13 year old to get up at 5 am so I thought I'd see if anyone here has ever pre-smoked ABTs and reheated them the next day and if so, what were the results?  I'm relatively sure that if I smoke them Saturday and don't put plastic wrap or foil tightly around them and cut the smoker time short by 30 minutes or so then they'll be fine for a finish in the oven at 250°.

Thoughts?


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes I have smoked and reheated ABT's many times. all though they aren't the same as eating them fresh but they are still very awesome! I reheated them in the oven or on the grill in tinfoil or one of those big tin pans with a cover on them.


----------



## mr mac (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, that what I figured!


----------



## mr mac (Oct 5, 2010)

Stuffed with cream cheese, garlic and basil.






These guys were happy to give themselves to the cause!






Covered with cheap maple flavored bacon.






And into the MB for a few hours.






No after pics because I was at work and Jake finished them off for me that Saturday afternoon and the next morning when he went to reheat them he forgot to take the pics.  No biggie, we've all seen ABTs before.  The good news is (unless you're a Seattle Seahawks or SF 49er fan) the Rams won.  Again!


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahh, another Rams fan!  I will be doing some ABT's for the first time this weekend, can't wait.  Since I won't be glued to the TV watching the game because of the Bye week I plan on doing a few different types.  Any suggestions?  Last weekend me and a friend went to an old apple orchard and picked up a truck load of apple and apricot wood so I need to keep putting it to good use.

GO RAMS!!!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 6, 2010)

Last week at the Panthers game and in honor of Isaac Bruce's retirement we did our ABTs a bit different in that we used some blue food color and colored some cream cheese and the other half of the lot were cheddar for the gold (same colors as the throwback uniforms they wore to honor Rev. Ike) and they were a hit!  As for other ideas, we try to build the ABTs to compliment the main course of the tailgate which, by the way, isn't always easy!  Regardless, you just can't go wrong with ABTs unless you fail to make enough!


----------



## mtchargriller (Nov 8, 2010)

Did some up this weekend and they turned out great!  I diced up some sweet onions and garlic marinaded mushrooms and sauteed them in olive oil.  Mixed them with cream cheese and filled them up.  Next I cut up some little smokies and gaudo cheese added them and wrapped em in bacon and last but not least topped them with Jeffs rib rub. 

I'll be making more this weekend for the beat down STL is going to put on the whiners.  Can you believe we are in 1st place after suffering through the last few seasons?!?!?!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

I love ABT's and am going to do some this weekend for the 4H class to try


----------

